# Talbot Express vibration



## 108247 (Nov 12, 2007)

My 1984 talbot Express suncruiser MH suffers from annoying vibration between 40 and 50 mph. The gear stick shakes from side to side and can be felt through the cab. There are no vibrations through the steering wheel . When I take my foot off the accelerator, the vibration stops. The engine mounts seem to be in reasonable order. I can move the driveshafts up and down by a few mm's. Could this be the cause? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Ian


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

drive it round on full lock if there is click click noise its a drive shaft 
chapter


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi try changing gearstick bushes,(only a few quid) accessed from inside of cab
terry

















-


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Which end of the drive shaft ?
You shouldn't be able to move the shafts up and down, that would induce a vibration (a bit like a prop shaft u/j worn) , you can replace both ends without replacing whole shaft.

Loddy


----------



## 108247 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re vibration*

The outer joints have no movement. The os joint next to the centre bearing can move up and down by 3mm. The bearing is good. The ns shaft can move up and down by 3mm inside the final drive and about 1mm within the joint itself. The gearstick has very little movement sideways but has 100mm free movement front to back. There is no noise on full lock as outer joints are ok . Thanks Ian


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- I needed a 'rear gearbox mount' on my '95 Talbot. The big rubber flange seemed OK in it's metal cup, but once off the van the movement was obvious. New one stopped lots of vibration and gearstick movement.
Apparently on mine it wears the exhaust manifold too if worn out.
Delfin sent me one by post. Good luck, hope you find the fault. - Helena


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
If you cant feel it through the wheel then best bet is to assume the rear wheels are out of balance.

Make sure all your wheel nuts are tight !!!!!!

If you can feel it through the whole van then its something to do with wheels probally

Phill


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*talbot express*

Its the gearbox mounting bush, cheap to buy from Fiat or Peugoet dealer


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Silvasurf, - Is that the same thing I am describing? - If it is, it was a so and so to get hold of, as the early one is smaller size than on newer vans. Pug kept sending me big ones, and at one point I had four! Delfin finally got a batch from Italy. - But I got all my refunds, AND Delfin bought my new Pug spare too as it had been marked when mechanic tried to fit it. - H


----------



## 108247 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ianz007 said:


> My 1984 talbot Express suncruiser MH suffers from annoying vibration between 40 and 50 mph. The gear stick shakes from side to side and can be felt through the cab. There are no vibrations through the steering wheel . When I take my foot off the accelerator, the vibration stops. The engine mounts seem to be in reasonable order. I can move the driveshafts up and down by a few mm's. Could this be the cause? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Ian


Replaced both driveshafts for £250 and van now a pleasure to drive. Ian


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

So glad you finally found out what it was! - and price not bad either! I had mine go on a Saturday in the main high street in the middle of the tram tracks and bus terminus - was I popular or what????? Best wishes, - H


----------

